# Flying car should be available next year (w/ Video)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Flying car should be available next year (w/ Video).

*The Federal Aviation Administration in the US has given approval to the Transition, a two-seater flying car developed over the last four years by Massachusetts Company, Terrafugia.*

It appears that you may not need a full pilot's license:


> Training for a light sport aircraft license in the US requires only 20 logged hours in the air.


-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt this thing is certified for IFR flight, so it's strictly a fair weather flyer.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Based on the video, it still requires a long runway space to get off the ground, not practical in some areas where open space is limited.

Also, why gas? You'd think if they could make it fly, they could make it run on more eco-friendly fuel than gas. Yes, it's greener than jet fuel, but gasoline is still not as green as other fuels out there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's not as easy as you might think getting alternative fuels to work with an aircraft engine.

Since it's heavy and has pretty short wings, I'd imagine the wing loading is pretty significant, so that would dictate a long takeoff roll and pretty high landing speeds.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> ................................
> 
> Since it's heavy and has pretty short wings, I'd imagine the wing loading is pretty significant, so that would dictate a long takeoff roll and pretty high landing speeds.


That's what interstate highways are for?......

Seriously.....something to consider.......the prospect of being bumped in traffic would be enough for me to consider parking it at an airport and taking a taxi....and that defeats the purpose of the vehicle.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I want an Inspector gadget car


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Stoner said:


> Seriously.....something to consider.......the prospect of being bumped in traffic would be enough for me to consider parking it at an airport and taking a taxi....and that defeats the purpose of the vehicle.


If getting a door ding on your new car bothers you, imagine getting wingdings


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stoner said:


> That's what interstate highways are for?......
> 
> Seriously.....something to consider.......the prospect of being bumped in traffic would be enough for me to consider parking it at an airport and taking a taxi....and that defeats the purpose of the vehicle.


You mean you don't want to drive a $200,000 flying car on the freeway?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> You mean you don't want to drive a $200,000 flying car on the freeway?


Not and expect to fly it again


----------

